# Joining SBS 2008 Domain from sub-network



## greatkalu (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to the boards, so please forgive if I've not respected any rules.

I have two LANs connected via switches on either end, and a VPN setup over a radio link connection.I don't know anything about the VPN and Router settings. They are all handled by our ISP.

All I know is that our Domain Controller is in the 192.168.4.0 network. Its IP is 192.168.4.3.

I want to be able to join machines to this domain from the other network: 192.168.8.0. What I've temporarily done is set the Primary DNS on all remote machines to point to the DC 192.168.4.3. That seems to have solved the File Sharing and Exchange Mail Server (on the DC) issues.

Everything is working fine. nslookup of computer names returns the correct IP addresses.

However, when trying to add a computer to the domain from the 192.168.8.0 network, I get the following error:



> A domain controller for the domain xxx.local could not be contacted.
> 
> Ensure that the domain name is typed correctly
> 
> If the name is correct, click Details for troubleshooting information


On clicking Details:



> The error was "DNS name does not exist"
> (error code 0x00002328 RCODE_NAME_ERROR)
> 
> The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.xxx.local
> ...


Other points to note:

Machines that were at 192.168.4.0 and were moved to the 192.168.8.0 network are able to log onto the domain. nslookup of any machines on the network will return the correct IP addresses.

Machines that were not added to the domain, with the same DNS and other TCP/IP settings can ping machines by name (ping computer1.xxx.local), but nslookup doesn't return any IPs.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Even though this is really wierd setup, it might work if you make an entry in the hostfile or a static DNS entry in the network config settings.


----------

